# APR Motorsport Looking to Repeat 1-2 Finish at Miller Motorsports Park



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Last year at Miller Motorsport Park, APR Motorsport finished 1-2 with the 181 of Mike Sweeney and Dion von Moltke finishing just ahead of the 171 of Ian Baas and Josh Hurley. This year APR Motorsport returns to the Tooele, Utah venue that has brought the team many firsts, including its first podium in 2008, with plans to repeat that success this weekend.

APR Motorsport hopes to best last year, by going for a 1-2-3 in the Street Tuner class, with 2 MKV GTi’s and the return of the team’s MKVI GTi. Leading the charge for the MKV VW GTi’s will be Josh Hurley and Kevin Stadtlander in the 181 car. With 3 podiums to their credit this year, they are looking to jump up on the top step this round. This weekend the 181 car will be fighting for more than a win as both drivers are raising awareness for charities, with Josh Hurley supporting the Patty Boshell Pancreatic Cure Foundation and Kevin Stadtlander supporting www.imdense.org."For this race weekend in Utah, I am happy to announce our support for a Florida based foundation supporting breast cancer awareness through high quality imaging and reporting. Check out www.imdense.org to get more information on this amazing patient-driven effort to create awareness for improving access to breast cancer screening, imaging, and doctor-patient communication,” said Stadtlander. Tammy Krichmar, Founder of I'm Dense Are You?, stated "I am dedicated to raising awareness to the link between breast density and breast cancer by promoting the need for a Senate or Federal Bill requiring communication of mammographic breast density information to patients. I am really excited to be along for the ride with APR Motorsport
this weekend."

In the 171 MKV GTi will be Ray Mason and Adam Pecorari. While they are officially both newcomers to APR Motorsport, both have roots in the team. Jeff Mishtawy Director of Motorsport for APR and Ray Mason are both from Columbus Ohio have run into each other around the race track more than once. Josh Hurley has also worked with Ray as team engineer, when Ray drove the Fountain Motorsports car at Mid Ohio in 2008.



Like his co driver, Pecorari also has deep roots in the team. Ian Baas and Adam were teammates running Audi’s in World Challenge where both were consistent front runners, before moving to the Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge. “I’m really excited to have Ray and Adam closing out the season for us. As everyone knows the VW’s run well at Miller and having
them on board gives us a great shot for three podium finishes” Mishtawy commented on the impact Mason and Pecorari would have.



Racing the team’s one of a kind 91 Volkswagen MKVI GTi will be two team veterans with Aaron Povoledo and Ian Baas leading the way. The two raced the 171 car at the last round in Trois Riveres, and were able to come away with a 5th place finish. Both feel that this weekend should be a breakthrough weekend for the 91 and are looking forward to getting the first victory for the MKVI package. “After being on the podium the last two years here, I’m really ready for a win, and I want to win one for the team who has worked so hard developing the MKVI. I can’t wait to get out there,” said Ian Baas. “I’m really happy to be back with the team, I almost feel like I’ve never been gone,” said Aaron Povoledo. “I really clicked with the whole team again at Trois Riveres, and with this track suiting the Volkswagens more than the street circuit last round, I feel we’ll be right there for the win,” Povoledo went on.

So this weekend make sure you watch out for APR Motorsport’s fleet of Volkswagen GTi’s as they look to carry the momentum into the off season for a championship charge in 2011.

*About VW DriverGear:* VW DriverGear is the accessories division of Volkswagen of America. VW DriverGear represents the lifestyle of the VW driver and provides a wide range of accessories ranging from clothing to wheels for your favorite Volkswagen or your favorite Volkswagen driver. To get gear for your driver or your VW please visit www.drivergear.vw.com and use promo code “VWGTIAD” for a special offer to Continental fans!

*About APR:* APR LLC is an automotive engineering firm operating a 36,000 sq. ft. performance campus in Opelika, AL. APR was founded in 1997 with a corporate philosophy of Integrity, Excellence and Innovation. APR’s Sole Mission is to provide the highest quality and most highly engineered aftermarket performance products available for Porsche, Audi and Volkswagen vehicles. Learn more at www.goapr.com

*About Kevin Stadtlander:* Pittsburgh, PA native Kevin is an Interventional Radiologist at Cleveland Clinic Florida in Weston, Florida, and is also an experienced racer with multiple wins and podiums in SCCA, PBOC, and NASA racing events. Combining his love for motorsports with his occupation as a physician, Kevin has been a member of the International Council of Motorsport Science and is currently the Medical Chief for Florida Region SCCA

*About Josh Hurley:* A Fort Lauderdale native, Hurley was the 2008 VW TDI Cup Champion. In 2009, he stepped up to the GRAND-AM Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge class, winning the MESCO Rookie of the Year award, as well as one race victory, two poles and five podiums. With backing from Fortis Watches Josh is once again charging to the front in 2010. Josh also races to raise awareness for the Patty Boshell Pancreatic Cancer Foundation. Please visit www.pancreaticcure.org to see how you can help! To learn more about Fortis Watches visit www.Fortis-Watches.com. To learn more about Josh Hurley, please visit www.GoJoshHurley.com


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Noice. Will be televised next sat (9/18) at 9pm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Interview with Aaron Povoledo at 2:10 into the video!


----------

